# 45 degree shelf bracket?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum!
If it were me, I'd WANT to make them myself....it sounds like a fun project!
(I'd likely bracket from the floor of the shelf to the 45° angle (the ceiling, I presume?), then glue, screw and add some nice plugs, or ornamental *something* on the bottom.)

DM


----------



## bpdeer57 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Thanks*

This for a small shelf to mount under a flatscreen tv to hold dvd player.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hmm... perhaps a picture of the area in question would help?

DM


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> This for a small shelf to mount under a flatscreen tv to hold dvd player.


Ayuh,... It'll have to be twice as large as normal, because of the angle,+ the lost space because of it...


----------

